# Ejection Problems (with my Llama 380)



## frybrain (Jan 9, 2012)

I recently inherited a Llama 380. It does not eject the first couple rounds, then works fine. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

clean it thoroughly , sounds like you got something sticky gumming up the works till it heats up


----------

